# honda GCV160 black smoke oil ring?



## 00zx2s/r (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I have a honda GCV160 motor on my lawn mower. its a 2006 troy-bilt model 11A-542Q711. 

Anywho, the darn thing is blowing out black smoke. I'm thinking its a blown oil ring. Started to tear in to it but I can't get the shaft cover off. Looking for maybe a tear down manual or something. Any help is useful! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

00zx2s/r said:


> I think I have a honda GCV160 motor on my lawn mower. its a 2006 troy-bilt model 11A-542Q711.
> 
> Anywho, the darn thing is blowing out black smoke. I'm thinking its a blown oil ring. Started to tear in to it but I can't get the shaft cover off. Looking for maybe a tear down manual or something. Any help is useful!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Black smoke generally indicates a rich running condition. This means too much fuel or not enough air. No need to tear into the engine, the problem may simply be a plugged or dirty air filter element. There has also been some of the Honda engines that have a problem with the choke sticking and not opening back up once the engine is running. If you have the choke lever on the top of the air filter box, make sure it moves back to the open or off position once the engine starts, otherwise you can move it back manually.


----------



## 00zx2s/r (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow Thank You! After I think about it the choke has been sticking a lot. I usually would pull it back manualy but it was when my son was using it that it started blowing the black smoke. I'll put it back together and try check those 2 things. Thanks!


----------

